# Heat-n-glow hearth requirements?



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 27, 2013)

Just got off the phone with a nice lady in Vail. She's just had a new Heat-n-glo Cosmo 135 gas insert installed. She is concerned about hearth requirements and I couldn't locate anything in the downloaded manual. This thing is at floor level and she wants to run new laminate flooring right up to it. I told her 16" min. is what I'd shoot for, as far as a non-combustable hearth extension. Figured I'd check and see if anyone here knew what she should shoot for. Thanks, JB


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 27, 2013)

they assume you installing into a wood fireplace, so basic 18" front floor protection(from the front facia/opening of the wood fp)

I'd recomned minimum 3/8" non combustible 16" in front, but call HHT and ask the maker, thats the best source for info.
HHT: 1-855-225-5448


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Dave.  I called HHT and they pretty much confirmed a 16" x 52" dimension. The lady has been contacted, she is happy, and all is right in the world. Thanks, JB


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 27, 2013)

No problem JB


----------

